# some pics of my car and some of my other friends' cars



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.newcelica.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1240784#post1240784


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice rides. i just came back from la and daygo area and man west coast represents hard too. my cousin is the supervisor at trd and he just represents his altezza hard too. good job.

Ben


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks. haha...we have so many ricers here in southern california!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks. haha...we have so many ricers here in southern california!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

same on the east. alot of fools here reppin apc and shit lolz. pinay hotties all over daygo too man. whew!

Ben


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

hahaha....my friend with the celica in that pic is team hybrid and he got all these stickers from apc for fun and covered my corolla. he did it without me knowing and the next morning i had to go to work and didn't have time to take them off. so embarassing!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice group of cars. sick se-r samk, i didn't know you had the det! (even tho it says in your sig)


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks sno. you saw it in my sig and you didn't believe me?! haha... or did you see it in my sig after this post.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i wish i had a new prelude.....  
nice looking cars though!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

What part of Daygo you in. Did you do the work on your ride yourself or you have it done??


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

i remember i was behind this late 90s mustang with a decal on the back windshield that read: APC... im not one to judge, but what a moron



crazy4myb14 said:


> *same on the east. alot of fools here reppin apc and shit lolz. pinay hotties all over daygo too man. whew!*


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

StreeEdwellR said:


> *What part of Daygo you in. Did you do the work on your ride yourself or you have it done?? *


i was planning on doing the swap myself but didn't have a car to drive while i would work on it...so i had sr20development do it. they're awesome over there...great guys. other than the swap...the other stuff i like to do myself.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

nissan_dude said:


> *i remember i was behind this late 90s mustang with a decal on the back windshield that read: APC... im not one to judge, but what a moron *


lol....that's awesome!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I thought I had seen it there how long ago did they finish it?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

StreeEdwellR said:


> *I thought I had seen it there how long ago did they finish it? *


it has been almost 3 months now. i'm taking it back this monday to get some loose ends tied up


----------

